

Self healing stretchable wires - ChuckMcM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfAOEt1eNFU

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this is pretty cool, I could totally see this making things that might
suffer from metal fatigue and conductor breakage much more reliable.

